
Everykey - livingparadox
https://everykey.com/security
======
tzs
> [...] Everykey unlocks your phone, laptop, tablet, house door, car door, and
> other access-controlled devices when you are nearby, then locks them back
> down when you walk away.

For house doors, does it know which side of the door you on? I think most
people would not want their door to automatically unlock when they approach it
from the inside.

